# Question about medicated FET protocol



## Loui32 (Oct 28, 2009)

My protocol states I inject buserelin 21 days to down reg then take oestradiol valerate about 17 days. Can anyone tell me if you usually start the oestradiol the same day as down reg is confirmed on day 21? I've never down regged before as done short protocol and I'm trying to work out dates. Thankyou!


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I had the buserelin injections and took one a day for 3 weeks, then I went for a scan to see if I had down regulated before starting the estrogen. You then continue with the DR alongside the estrogen until your lining is thick enough. This was my medicated fet but I dont know if there is other ways of doing it so maybe it is best to call your clinic on Monday?
Good luck xxx


----------



## Loui32 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, yes I might have to wait to ask. Is long story but I'm tryin to figure out when my 'days 1 to 7 of oestradiol valerate' will be so I can call to book in my intralipids this weekend. Just wondered if you usually take the fist oestradiol tab on day 21 when they confirm you're 'switched off' or the day after?


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Well for me I didn't down regulate properly and ended up on the injections for nearly six weeks. I didn't book my intralipids until i had actually started estrogen.
Xxx


----------



## Loui32 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, I have my intralipids when I start estrogen too. I'm meant to have it day 1 to 7 of estrogen. Did u start your estrogen tabs the same day clinic confirmed you had sucessfully down regged or day after?
Looks like it worked for you! Congrats!


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I started the estrogen on the same day as my successful DR scan. I booked the intralipids for 10 days before estimated ET, but then my lining did not build up properly so I ended up on estrogen for 3-4 weeks, meaning my intralipids were too early...it still worked though! I then had my second intralipid drip at about 6 weeks. Good luck xxx


----------

